# Great Woodworking Videos



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

*Amazing Videos of a Master Japanese Craftsman at work*

I was clicking around the net when I came across these videos. They are some of the best videos I've ever found of a real Japanese craftsman using traditional techniques to build a project from start to finish.

In this series of 5 videos he builds a beautiful small chest of drawers (most likely a jewelry box) using only hand tools. I am in awe at how the techniques he uses are so simple yet so effective. I wish I spoke Japanese. If anyone could repost these videos translated to english that would be so cool.

By the way, the person who posted these "handicraftsjp" has several other interesting videos that are similar. I haven't watched them all yet.


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Amazing Videos of a Master Japanese Craftsman at work*
> 
> I was clicking around the net when I came across these videos. They are some of the best videos I've ever found of a real Japanese craftsman using traditional techniques to build a project from start to finish.
> 
> ...


I would need a whole shop of Festool and i bet i could come close to his skills…lol. I really like his palm mallet and sure grip slippers Blake, just amazing craftsmanship. Oh and by the way Happy New Years…BC


----------



## hObOmOnk (Feb 6, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Amazing Videos of a Master Japanese Craftsman at work*
> 
> I was clicking around the net when I came across these videos. They are some of the best videos I've ever found of a real Japanese craftsman using traditional techniques to build a project from start to finish.
> 
> ...


Ichi ban!
Where's my tabi socks and fuki urushi?


----------



## Kipster (Feb 15, 2008)

Blake said:


> *Amazing Videos of a Master Japanese Craftsman at work*
> 
> I was clicking around the net when I came across these videos. They are some of the best videos I've ever found of a real Japanese craftsman using traditional techniques to build a project from start to finish.
> 
> ...


He is an amazing craftsman


----------



## Billboard (Apr 10, 2008)

Blake said:


> *Amazing Videos of a Master Japanese Craftsman at work*
> 
> I was clicking around the net when I came across these videos. They are some of the best videos I've ever found of a real Japanese craftsman using traditional techniques to build a project from start to finish.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing. I thorourly enjoyed the videos. Check out the air tight drawer fittings.


----------



## jstegall (Oct 9, 2008)

Blake said:


> *Amazing Videos of a Master Japanese Craftsman at work*
> 
> I was clicking around the net when I came across these videos. They are some of the best videos I've ever found of a real Japanese craftsman using traditional techniques to build a project from start to finish.
> 
> ...


I really like his "tree nails" (wooden pegs). I agree that it would be nice to have a translation to. It looks like he is using bamboo strips to sand the drawer fronts. 
Thanks for posting this Blake.

Happy New Year!


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

Blake said:


> *Amazing Videos of a Master Japanese Craftsman at work*
> 
> I was clicking around the net when I came across these videos. They are some of the best videos I've ever found of a real Japanese craftsman using traditional techniques to build a project from start to finish.
> 
> ...


Wow! It make me dream… Maybe another 20 years.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## gblock66 (Jun 11, 2010)

Blake said:


> *Amazing Videos of a Master Japanese Craftsman at work*
> 
> I was clicking around the net when I came across these videos. They are some of the best videos I've ever found of a real Japanese craftsman using traditional techniques to build a project from start to finish.
> 
> ...


I am speechless . . .that is amazing craftsmanship . . .I bet he has forgotten more then i will ever know. Thank you Blake for posting those amazing videos . . .


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Amazing Videos of a Master Japanese Craftsman at work*
> 
> I was clicking around the net when I came across these videos. They are some of the best videos I've ever found of a real Japanese craftsman using traditional techniques to build a project from start to finish.
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting these Blake.

I had seen these somewhere before and did not bookmark them hence I never found them again. I added them to my favorites.


----------



## BTKS (Nov 30, 2008)

Blake said:


> *Amazing Videos of a Master Japanese Craftsman at work*
> 
> I was clicking around the net when I came across these videos. They are some of the best videos I've ever found of a real Japanese craftsman using traditional techniques to build a project from start to finish.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I only intended to watch the first right now. Needless to say, I watched the entire project. I can't wait to see the remaining 233 segments.


----------



## DonH (Sep 8, 2010)

Blake said:


> *Amazing Videos of a Master Japanese Craftsman at work*
> 
> I was clicking around the net when I came across these videos. They are some of the best videos I've ever found of a real Japanese craftsman using traditional techniques to build a project from start to finish.
> 
> ...


Fascinating - thanks for posting


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Blake said:


> *Amazing Videos of a Master Japanese Craftsman at work*
> 
> I was clicking around the net when I came across these videos. They are some of the best videos I've ever found of a real Japanese craftsman using traditional techniques to build a project from start to finish.
> 
> ...


HAPPY NEW YEAR BLAKE. THANKS FOR POSTING SUCH A MASTER. HE IS INDEED SUCH A WONDERFUL AND PATIENT MAN. HOWEVER, WITH HIS PATIENTS I COULDN'T COME CLOSE. I DON'T KNOW OF ANYONE ON THIS SITE THAT COULD MATCH HIS CRAFTSMANSHIP. MAYBE JORDAN, BUT NOT TOO MANY.


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

Blake said:


> *Amazing Videos of a Master Japanese Craftsman at work*
> 
> I was clicking around the net when I came across these videos. They are some of the best videos I've ever found of a real Japanese craftsman using traditional techniques to build a project from start to finish.
> 
> ...


translation of final quote, "there is no more important safty rule that to wear these safty kevlar socks". 
He has twenty five years on me and I can't bend my leg like that. I like how tight the drawers are that they pop out as he pushes one in. Great post, thanks.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Blake said:


> *Amazing Videos of a Master Japanese Craftsman at work*
> 
> I was clicking around the net when I came across these videos. They are some of the best videos I've ever found of a real Japanese craftsman using traditional techniques to build a project from start to finish.
> 
> ...


Amazing - just amazing.

It was a real treat to watch this craftsman in action. Thanks, Blake.


----------



## Philip (Dec 17, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Amazing Videos of a Master Japanese Craftsman at work*
> 
> I was clicking around the net when I came across these videos. They are some of the best videos I've ever found of a real Japanese craftsman using traditional techniques to build a project from start to finish.
> 
> ...


What? No Bench Cookies?

I'd love to know the wood species and type of finish.


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

Blake said:


> *Amazing Videos of a Master Japanese Craftsman at work*
> 
> I was clicking around the net when I came across these videos. They are some of the best videos I've ever found of a real Japanese craftsman using traditional techniques to build a project from start to finish.
> 
> ...


wow i wish i could get my tools just as sharp and then make them cut just as acurate. thanks for the post i put it in my faves on u tube.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Blake said:


> *Amazing Videos of a Master Japanese Craftsman at work*
> 
> I was clicking around the net when I came across these videos. They are some of the best videos I've ever found of a real Japanese craftsman using traditional techniques to build a project from start to finish.
> 
> ...


Oh to be able to do anything close to this.


----------



## hObOmOnk (Feb 6, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Amazing Videos of a Master Japanese Craftsman at work*
> 
> I was clicking around the net when I came across these videos. They are some of the best videos I've ever found of a real Japanese craftsman using traditional techniques to build a project from start to finish.
> 
> ...


For those who asked:

The finish is a wiped lacquer technique called fuki urushi. Asian lacquer comes from the sap of a tree related to poison ivy. That's why you see the shokunin wearing plastic gloves. Notice that he places the finished piece in a chamber for curing. Urushi cures slowly and needs heat and humidity. Sometimes the grain is accentuated by using earth pigments.

The facing wood appears to be Japanese zelkova. It has beautiful grain patterns but is soft. That's why it is attached to a harder backing wood.


----------



## oldworld124 (Mar 2, 2008)

Blake said:


> *Amazing Videos of a Master Japanese Craftsman at work*
> 
> I was clicking around the net when I came across these videos. They are some of the best videos I've ever found of a real Japanese craftsman using traditional techniques to build a project from start to finish.
> 
> ...


Thanks much for posting this series and link. Very inspiring.

hobomonk, is zelkova the same as Tamo Ash? I have a bit of this exact wood in veneers and it is called Tamo Ash. It has some outstanding grain patterns.


----------



## davidroberts (Nov 8, 2008)

Blake said:


> *Amazing Videos of a Master Japanese Craftsman at work*
> 
> I was clicking around the net when I came across these videos. They are some of the best videos I've ever found of a real Japanese craftsman using traditional techniques to build a project from start to finish.
> 
> ...


There are about 250 of these on youtube of this and other asian craftsman. These guys are amazing.


----------



## DaveP (May 6, 2008)

Blake said:


> *Amazing Videos of a Master Japanese Craftsman at work*
> 
> I was clicking around the net when I came across these videos. They are some of the best videos I've ever found of a real Japanese craftsman using traditional techniques to build a project from start to finish.
> 
> ...


Amazing work. Just watching him work so simply really makes you think twice about all the fancy tools, workholding and vices we tend to use. Notice while he's chiseling his half blind mitered dovetails, he's using his foot as the hold-down clamp. Inspiring to say the least. It's been too cold to work in my garage the last month or so, but I do have a small space in my basement that a Japanese style workbench would fit into. Hmmm…


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Blake said:


> *Amazing Videos of a Master Japanese Craftsman at work*
> 
> I was clicking around the net when I came across these videos. They are some of the best videos I've ever found of a real Japanese craftsman using traditional techniques to build a project from start to finish.
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting this. It is interesting to note even someone of this caliber uses a tooth brush to spread glue


----------



## Cory (Jan 14, 2009)

Blake said:


> *Amazing Videos of a Master Japanese Craftsman at work*
> 
> I was clicking around the net when I came across these videos. They are some of the best videos I've ever found of a real Japanese craftsman using traditional techniques to build a project from start to finish.
> 
> ...


Watching this video made me realize a few things:

1. It's absolutely amazing what a true craftsman can create, even with simple tools (I bet even his shop light doesn't require a plug!).

2. I need to stop buying stuff and start building more to hone my skills.

3. I could build a hundred jewelry boxes and not be 1/10th the craftsman/artist that guy is.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Blake said:


> *Amazing Videos of a Master Japanese Craftsman at work*
> 
> I was clicking around the net when I came across these videos. They are some of the best videos I've ever found of a real Japanese craftsman using traditional techniques to build a project from start to finish.
> 
> ...


It's truely amazing, in a world where they ask from us to be ready to change job even profession at every moment.
To be allowed to watch this man, proud doing repitition day after day, and achiving a higher and higher skill every time. His calmness, his eye for what is important, his ability to be one with his tools.
Yes I was even happe to se he had a table saw in the workshop, just so I did not feel ashamed.
But we are beasts! Not until we have all the powered versions are we ready to go back to basics.
The more powertools I get the more do I love the old way, the more do I feel a need to get to the roots, to understand, not just to 'mill' wood, but to work with the wood, to read it, to understand it, to do and not achive.
My, I better stop, or become a budist woddworker in a little hidden away place, where a bread can be traded for a hours work.
Thank you, for bringing me in this coma, now I have no doubt I need those Japanese chisels,
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Napoleon (Sep 16, 2010)

Blake said:


> *Amazing Videos of a Master Japanese Craftsman at work*
> 
> I was clicking around the net when I came across these videos. They are some of the best videos I've ever found of a real Japanese craftsman using traditional techniques to build a project from start to finish.
> 
> ...


I cant say anything that havent been written here,but yes he is higly skilled…to the moon and back.

And this video tell it all…..this is what tool&wood is for…

Blake: Thank you so much for sharing this. In the future i dont need to explain people why i am a boatbuilder and bla bla bla. Theý can just look at this wonderfull film.


----------



## chief101 (Oct 30, 2009)

Blake said:


> *Amazing Videos of a Master Japanese Craftsman at work*
> 
> I was clicking around the net when I came across these videos. They are some of the best videos I've ever found of a real Japanese craftsman using traditional techniques to build a project from start to finish.
> 
> ...


Everyone has said it all already, I can"t add anything else other than great videos.


----------



## dfdye (Jan 31, 2010)

Blake said:


> *Amazing Videos of a Master Japanese Craftsman at work*
> 
> I was clicking around the net when I came across these videos. They are some of the best videos I've ever found of a real Japanese craftsman using traditional techniques to build a project from start to finish.
> 
> ...


I was OK with everything until he knocked out those mitered blind dovetails by eye. That killed me!

I definitely picked up a few things just from watching, but this definitely reminds me of why I have my power tools and jigs-I am not nearly that good! Thanks for the links.


----------



## EPJartisan (Nov 4, 2009)

Blake said:


> *Amazing Videos of a Master Japanese Craftsman at work*
> 
> I was clicking around the net when I came across these videos. They are some of the best videos I've ever found of a real Japanese craftsman using traditional techniques to build a project from start to finish.
> 
> ...


I am angry… These videos disturb me on so many levels.. I don't really know what to say (but knowing myself I will say a lot anyway). I have now watched about 30 of them and I am going to watch as many more as I can… I learn by imitation…. yet I feel absolutely deceived by the woodworking industry here in the west. ... I have tormented myself attempting to apply my Industrial Design education (of perfect measurements and working to the market) into my woodworking. Which is only one reason I learned to hate ID (followed up quickly by designing products to fall apart.)

I am so glad I started out poor, making due with what I had on hand.. with second rate hand tools I had to fine tune to just to function, rather than learning by the power tool and jig… expensive, hard to set up power tools and jigs at that. I am angry at myself for believing things must be seen as "perfect" over just being efficient and beautiful. I have never been a hobbiest.. never belonged to a club… I always did what got me to the result I wanted. I can not believe that I have had people tell me what I have been doing was wrong because I taught myself… and I stress out trying to make my work approvable to other woodworkers… and here are professionals doing what I was told was wrong to do.

I am angry at very specific and well known woodworkers who have ridiculed me personally for my techniques and belittled me as an "artist not interested in perfection" ... my head hurts… f*k.. f*k, f**k… I could have been so much farther along, and so much more confident in myself if I had seen these videos and NOT listened to woodworkers who I USED TO respect and admire. I am getting rid of my FineWoodworking subscription and going to go back to sitting on the floor and using my eyes and hand tools.

Blake.. you have done me a great favor… I feel liberated. Sorry for the rant.


----------



## dfdye (Jan 31, 2010)

Blake said:


> *Amazing Videos of a Master Japanese Craftsman at work*
> 
> I was clicking around the net when I came across these videos. They are some of the best videos I've ever found of a real Japanese craftsman using traditional techniques to build a project from start to finish.
> 
> ...


EPJartisan, you should read The Impractical Cabinetmaker if you haven't already. Krenov has a great take on "perfection" in woodworking.


----------



## Routerisstillmyname (Oct 16, 2008)

Blake said:


> *Amazing Videos of a Master Japanese Craftsman at work*
> 
> I was clicking around the net when I came across these videos. They are some of the best videos I've ever found of a real Japanese craftsman using traditional techniques to build a project from start to finish.
> 
> ...


But seriously, no power tools, no 1 micron filter dust collection. no leigh dovtail jigs, no super table saw with biesemeyer fence, no Harbor Freight ?


----------



## dfdye (Jan 31, 2010)

Blake said:


> *Amazing Videos of a Master Japanese Craftsman at work*
> 
> I was clicking around the net when I came across these videos. They are some of the best videos I've ever found of a real Japanese craftsman using traditional techniques to build a project from start to finish.
> 
> ...


Well, I do love my power tools for heavy lifting, and I won't be giving them up any time soon, even if this guy puts my skills to shame. You can't convince me that my limited time in the shop isn't better with a power planer and table saw for knocking out stock prep. Yes, I do love my hand planes and a freshly sharpened hand saw, and yes, I have a great deal of respect for someone who can take a stack of rough timber to a finished project with no electricity, but that just isn't how I chose to work.

To each his own. No better, no worse, just different. . .


----------



## Grantman (May 19, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Amazing Videos of a Master Japanese Craftsman at work*
> 
> I was clicking around the net when I came across these videos. They are some of the best videos I've ever found of a real Japanese craftsman using traditional techniques to build a project from start to finish.
> 
> ...


To echo everyone, "Wow!"

"Dfdye" has wraps it up succinctly: "Each his own. No better, no worse, just different…" And Krenov's books were inspirational to me 30 years ago but it's still up to me.

We are all here to do our best. It doesn't matter whether you use nothing but hand tools or nothing but power tools; the ultimate object is to make things. Yes, we can all aspire to be as good as this master is but there's absolutely nothing wrong with you if you're not. You just do the best you can and each project should bring you to the next level.

I have no desire to sit on my haunches and hold my work with my feet; I like clamps and bench dogs. I like a workbench at which I can sit for fine work or stand for rougher aspects.

Ultimately I simply want to make things from one of Mother Nature's most wonderful creations - wood. That's it. (Well that and making drawers with the piston effect, too.) ;-)


----------



## Routerisstillmyname (Oct 16, 2008)

Blake said:


> *Amazing Videos of a Master Japanese Craftsman at work*
> 
> I was clicking around the net when I came across these videos. They are some of the best videos I've ever found of a real Japanese craftsman using traditional techniques to build a project from start to finish.
> 
> ...


I bet these guys don't use Tormek to sharpen chisels and ….....
I sure like that glue they use…..where can we get some of that?


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Blake said:


> *Amazing Videos of a Master Japanese Craftsman at work*
> 
> I was clicking around the net when I came across these videos. They are some of the best videos I've ever found of a real Japanese craftsman using traditional techniques to build a project from start to finish.
> 
> ...


When ever I see someone heating glue like that I think hide glue…is this what he is using?


----------



## dfdye (Jan 31, 2010)

Blake said:


> *Amazing Videos of a Master Japanese Craftsman at work*
> 
> I was clicking around the net when I came across these videos. They are some of the best videos I've ever found of a real Japanese craftsman using traditional techniques to build a project from start to finish.
> 
> ...


The heated glue is most certainly a hide glue of some sort, not only because of the heating, but because of the quick tack that he got when putting the pieces together. I never have used the stuff, but the quick tack when doing detail work like those drawer surrounds definitely makes hide glue an attractive option.


----------



## Denappy (Apr 26, 2008)

Blake said:


> *Amazing Videos of a Master Japanese Craftsman at work*
> 
> I was clicking around the net when I came across these videos. They are some of the best videos I've ever found of a real Japanese craftsman using traditional techniques to build a project from start to finish.
> 
> ...


All I can say is: "Wow"...


----------



## Hoakie (May 8, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Amazing Videos of a Master Japanese Craftsman at work*
> 
> I was clicking around the net when I came across these videos. They are some of the best videos I've ever found of a real Japanese craftsman using traditional techniques to build a project from start to finish.
> 
> ...


Wow those videos really make you step back and evaluate. I would LOVE to be able to be that skilled some day. But for now, I am just a mortal hobbyist. Unlike EPJartisan, I have not had the same critical/judgmental eye cast upon my methods, technique and work and it sound like an unfortunate situation for him. I'm glad you found some liberation through these videos…that inspires me as much as the videos themselves. It sounds unfortunate but I guess that, regardless of profession. we all have teachers and mentors who have their personal preferences and are maybe too quick to pass judgement when one varies from those preconceived notions.

A couple of thoughts I share with other

1) I don't foresee myself having enough time nor in the shop to work like this.
2) I am not sure I have the manual dexterity to be as accurate as he is with hand tools.
3) I am not sure I have the patience to work like this.

but…maybe since I work for fun and not $$ I should slow down and enjoy the process more.

4) The more tools I get the more I feel like doing it the old way (still doesn't mean I don't covet all things power)
5) I have more jigs & fixtures plans that I feel i "need" to make before I can do a certain task…..
6) Like EPJartisan I am angry. I'm angry with the whole marketing aspect of tool makers and evangelists on the internet that scoff if you don't have the most elite tools in your shop or make you feel like you could not create anything of significance because you don't have product XYZ or because the tool it made in country ABC.

but….maybe I need to reevaluate what I am doing picking up this as a hobby and accept I "need" certain things to make it enjoyable to me in the moment and strive for more challenges going forward

thanks for the links Blake and Happy new year everyone


----------



## dfdye (Jan 31, 2010)

Blake said:


> *Amazing Videos of a Master Japanese Craftsman at work*
> 
> I was clicking around the net when I came across these videos. They are some of the best videos I've ever found of a real Japanese craftsman using traditional techniques to build a project from start to finish.
> 
> ...


"I'm angry with the whole marketing aspect of tool makers and evangelists on the internet that scoff if you don't have the most elite tools in your shop or make you feel like you could not create anything of significance because you don't have product XYZ"

Well said! I don't have a jointer, I was just fine without a planer, and I survived a long time without a band saw (just got one for Christmas, but still haven't had a chance to use it). My personal "can't live without" tools are my table saw and router, but the other tools help me work more efficiently and have more fun during my time in the shop. One observation, though, is that Wood Magazine does seem to have started gearing at least one article per issue to simple projects that don't require a 12" jointer or an open arm drum sander. They typically aren't my style, but at least there is some recognition that not everyone has a dedicated mortiser in their shop.


----------



## jerseymike (Sep 6, 2010)

Blake said:


> *Amazing Videos of a Master Japanese Craftsman at work*
> 
> I was clicking around the net when I came across these videos. They are some of the best videos I've ever found of a real Japanese craftsman using traditional techniques to build a project from start to finish.
> 
> ...


It's very soothing watching him work. Every time a video ended I kind of got a pang of sadness. Will be wasting many hours at work watching more.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Blake said:


> *Amazing Videos of a Master Japanese Craftsman at work*
> 
> I was clicking around the net when I came across these videos. They are some of the best videos I've ever found of a real Japanese craftsman using traditional techniques to build a project from start to finish.
> 
> ...


thank you, Blake!


----------



## grittyroots (Jan 13, 2011)

Blake said:


> *Amazing Videos of a Master Japanese Craftsman at work*
> 
> I was clicking around the net when I came across these videos. They are some of the best videos I've ever found of a real Japanese craftsman using traditional techniques to build a project from start to finish.
> 
> ...


I have a new hero thanks for posting


----------



## eebdoow (Feb 12, 2011)

Blake said:


> *Amazing Videos of a Master Japanese Craftsman at work*
> 
> I was clicking around the net when I came across these videos. They are some of the best videos I've ever found of a real Japanese craftsman using traditional techniques to build a project from start to finish.
> 
> ...


I wish I had the time to sharpen my hand tools, let alone master their use! This guy and many more are truly amazing. Great Video's thanks for bringing them to our attention.


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

*Bentley's Wood Shop*

I came across this video today on precision woodworking in the Bentley factory… Enjoy!


----------



## whitedog (Dec 7, 2008)

Blake said:


> *Bentley's Wood Shop*
> 
> I came across this video today on precision woodworking in the Bentley factory… Enjoy!


Very cool.


----------



## amagineer (Apr 16, 2011)

Blake said:


> *Bentley's Wood Shop*
> 
> I came across this video today on precision woodworking in the Bentley factory… Enjoy!


I love videos that show how creative technology is used in manufacturing. Thanks for sharing the video.
-Don


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

Blake said:


> *Bentley's Wood Shop*
> 
> I came across this video today on precision woodworking in the Bentley factory… Enjoy!


Thanks for sharing, Blake.


----------



## doncutlip (Aug 30, 2008)

Blake said:


> *Bentley's Wood Shop*
> 
> I came across this video today on precision woodworking in the Bentley factory… Enjoy!


yes thanks, I enjoyed that


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

Blake said:


> *Bentley's Wood Shop*
> 
> I came across this video today on precision woodworking in the Bentley factory… Enjoy!


It seems the uploader has not made the video available for UK viewing. What's that about? I'm sure its good though. :-(


----------



## CL810 (Mar 21, 2010)

Blake said:


> *Bentley's Wood Shop*
> 
> I came across this video today on precision woodworking in the Bentley factory… Enjoy!


Thanks Blake.


----------



## Maveric777 (Dec 23, 2009)

Blake said:


> *Bentley's Wood Shop*
> 
> I came across this video today on precision woodworking in the Bentley factory… Enjoy!


Cool video! Thanks for sharing Blake….


----------



## bern92 (Mar 19, 2009)

Blake said:


> *Bentley's Wood Shop*
> 
> I came across this video today on precision woodworking in the Bentley factory… Enjoy!


can't view it in Canada?


> ?


?


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Blake said:


> *Bentley's Wood Shop*
> 
> I came across this video today on precision woodworking in the Bentley factory… Enjoy!


some serious hand crafting done there. amazing. thnx for sharing/posting


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Blake said:


> *Bentley's Wood Shop*
> 
> I came across this video today on precision woodworking in the Bentley factory… Enjoy!


Nope, not in Canada. If it's as good as that video you posted on the Asian cabinetmaker building a 7-drawer chest, I want to see it!


----------



## JGM0658 (Aug 16, 2011)

Blake said:


> *Bentley's Wood Shop*
> 
> I came across this video today on precision woodworking in the Bentley factory… Enjoy!


Can't see it in Mexico either….bummer


----------



## fernandoindia (May 5, 2010)

Blake said:


> *Bentley's Wood Shop*
> 
> I came across this video today on precision woodworking in the Bentley factory… Enjoy!


Thank you Blake.

It seems the video can only be seen in the US.

However, look what I´ve got










cheers


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Bentley's Wood Shop*
> 
> I came across this video today on precision woodworking in the Bentley factory… Enjoy!


Nice!

Yeah, sorry about that. I don't know why it only works in the US.


----------

